

How an Article about a $397 "Minicomputer" Brought Us the PC Era - technologizer
http://www.fastcompany.com/3041672/the-most-important-computer-magazine-in-the-history-of-computer-magazines-is-back

======
hga
I'm quite annoyed that my copy of that got thrown away.

And it really was as electrifying, you might say, as portrayed in this _Fast
Company_ article.

